# House Work



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

A pic from the family room into the kitchen. A few months ago, there was a wall in the way. Much better now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work glenwhey… what’s up with that whey ?


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

youngdon said:


> Nice work glenwhey… what’s up with that whey ?





youngdon said:


> Nice work glenwhey… what’s up with that whey ?


Dang new site hoop jumping. When it made me join, it said someone already had the Glenway name. Yeah, me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It shouldn’t make you rejoin. I just used my username and password.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

youngdon said:


> It shouldn’t make you rejoin. I just used my username and password.


Goin' fishin'. Will try to figure it all out later.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Here's a link to the realtor's site and the house: 5658 FOREST GREEN DR, Perry Twp, MI 48872 | MLS# 2210042710 - RE/MAX (remax.com) Just watering the new plants outside and taking care of the grounds until it's gone.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Glenwhey said:


> Here's a link to the realtor's site and the house: 5658 FOREST GREEN DR, Perry Twp, MI 48872 | MLS# 2210042710 - RE/MAX (remax.com) Just watering the new plants outside and taking care of the grounds until it's gone.


First showing was cancelled but the place is ready whenever...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice work--Glen


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Got my first offer and turned it down. Game is on.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Stick to your guns.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it is almost comical.... two or three years ago home buyers around here would pick apart any minor defect on a house . now they will get in bidding wars and pay thousands over the asking price without a second thought.

sure glad I am not looking for a home right now!!!


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I don't think the craze has caught on here. Gonna gut it out for a while. Another showing last evening so we'll see if there will be another offer. I'm not desperate to sell, but each day on the market means paying taxes, insurance, and utilities on the vacant place plus outdoor maintenance. That's just part of the game. At least I don't have to sell right away and can afford to wait. Kinda exciting in a way.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck in the game Glen. I’m betting you’ll win.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Someone appreciates what we did to that ol' house. Got an offer of $290K that I didn't refuse from a pre-qualified buyer. The woman liked it so much, she's not even getting an inspection.

Now if the house qualifies for an FHA mortgage, it's over. Fingers crossed. 

My great grandson, who is with me for a week, has been a good helper with house showings by going with me making sure everything is perfect before the prospects arrive. We check everything and he runs the cordless vacuum in the basement and garage sucking up anything that has appeared, while I turn the lights on - all of them and the A.C. Then, after the showing, we go back and shut everything down. Good thing it's only 5 minutes from my place.

In a couple of hours, the youngster and I are headed north to Michigan's wilderness with my boat and tent for a few days of adventure on the water. He's a good kid and I enjoy his company. Should be fun exploring some new territory.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great news indeed plus a great helper. Sounds like some camping fun coming up, good luck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Have fun, and remember, no matter what he says, don't trade fart sacks with him.
Good luck with the sale !


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

FHA appraiser comes Tuesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Getting the water well and drain field inspected today. Also, I have filed an insurance claim for hail damage to the siding and roof relative to the hail storm of June 12th I posted here. Many houses in the area are getting new roofs. Siding is aluminum and it has many new dents. Just something else to complicate things. New owner will benefit and doesn't know it yet. Of course, provided the adjuster agrees.

Dang house is like a toothache.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

just keep thinking how good it's gonna feel once it's pulled.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on everything, well deserved I must say.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

No turning back. Just gotta stay dug in.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

The water testing and drain field inspections are on hold, because they couldn't find the underground system. Drawings were too old and didn't contain dimensions or measurements. Now they gotta start digging with machines to find stuff. Dang. Another job to clean up when they're finished, which can only happen after Miss Dig is contacted to stake underground utilities. At least they took water samples with results to be forthcoming.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

All clear with the water and drain system testing. Glenway gets paid today at noon closing. 

Gotta pay Biden and governor Whitmer first. Bet they don't even say thank you. At least the neighbors in the subdivision have already done so. A good feeling to see it through but I wouldn't do it again and won't.

Retirement here I come! And, it starts this afternoon when we take the great-granddaughters to the county fair.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Glenwhey said:


> All clear with the water and drain system testing. Glenway gets paid today at noon closing.
> 
> Gotta pay Biden and governor Whitmer first. Bet they don't even say thank you. At least the neighbors in the subdivision have already done so. A good feeling to see it through but I wouldn't do it again and won't.
> 
> Retirement here I come! And, it starts this afternoon when we take the great-granddaughters to the county fair.


Congratulations. Sounds like you have your priorities set. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Glenwhey said:


> All clear with the water and drain system testing. Glenway gets paid today at noon closing.
> 
> Gotta pay Biden and governor Whitmer first. Bet they don't even say thank you. At least the neighbors in the subdivision have already done so. A good feeling to see it through but I wouldn't do it again and won't.
> 
> Retirement here I come! And, it starts this afternoon when we take the great-granddaughters to the county fair.


right on ,congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done sir and well deserved.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoy retirement but, it will take some adjusting to, I have found out and so has a friend who has retired in Dec. Now you can do what ever you want, with in reason.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

A good problem to have, Barry. I'll still be working all along - just not for others. No time to put the feet up.

Thanks for the well-wishes, men.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats my friend. Now get to work.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks again to everyone with the well-wishes. The buyers were so happy to close the deal. Husband and wife with two kids living in a condo association will get a refreshing taste of country life and freedom. They didn't care at all about the backyard being torn up and needing some work. The man of the house has ordered a new John Deere garden tractor to be delivered to the new house and was quite excited to get a place of his own. 

The handcuffs are off now and I almost forgot: tractor show this week! No restorations this time around. Gonna take one already restored, my '54 Ford. I'll have to check it for dust first, but looking forward to "working hard at nothing all day" and, once again, seeing my friends at the show.

Finished my food plot work yesterday, so it's sit back and watch for a while. Maybe put the feet up. Naw!


----------

